# 4540 exhaust



## Hamiltonville Farm (Jan 14, 2019)

I added a piece of 18" flexible exhaust pipe onto my 4540. I was on my tractor about 4 hours today and didn't notice the exhaust. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

